# What do you do with old worn out bibles?



## Stargazer65 (Aug 23, 2011)

Sorry if this seems silly, but I seriously would like practical advice. No laughing at, or calling me a "Fundy" please!

When you have a bible that is so worn out that it's no longer useable, what do you do with it? I remember one Pastor I had who was very strict in what we physically did with bibles. He would never allow a bible on a chair, because it was where you sat on your bottom. Since there was no other place to put it after church, you had to carry it all the time. This was a real challenge when you had small infants and children, baby bottles, etc... I found his view to be impractical and legalistic. I intend to get my good Cambridge Bible rebound, but some of my old bibles that the kids used are unsalvageable. They are too worn out for any use. I not trying to idolize the paper and ink. However, I can't help but feel I'm doing something bad, to put a bible out with the refuse. I've thought about burning them, but then felt guilty about that as well. Do you think this falls under the Romans 14 concept of Christian liberty?


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Aug 23, 2011)

Leonards Restoration can do wonders with old bibles!


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 23, 2011)

I'll second Leonards.


----------



## NB3K (Aug 23, 2011)

Unless there is useful notes in them, just throw them away.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Aug 23, 2011)

I will tell you that after Katrina, I had to throw out a dozen or so bibles that went for a prolonged swim, and my christian library accumulated over 30 years, and I felt more than a bit funny leaving it all there for the FEMA crews to pick up. But, what else to do?


----------



## Tripel (Aug 23, 2011)

Throw them away.


----------



## Andres (Aug 23, 2011)

You can throw them away. God's Word is living and active! But I do like your question as I fell into a similar scenario a few months back. I was driving to church and I came to the stop sign at the end of my block. I could see a bible in the middle of the intersection! After checking traffic was clear, I hopped out and picked up the bible. It looked almost brand new. Not a single marking in it. I was hoping to find a name or some clue so I could track down the owner and give it back, but nothing. It's a very nice bible, but only problem is it's a Scofield reference bible. I don't really know what to do with it. I can't return it and I don't want to give it away since I can't endorse the bad teaching throughout. Right now it's just sitting on my shelf, but I doubt I'll ever use it. Any suggestions?


----------



## Stargazer65 (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks for the Leonard's recommendation. I may send my Cambridge there. 

However, I have a few cheap bibles that the kids use, that can't be saved. I still feel a little weirded out about pitching them like refuse.

Andrew, I recommend dropping the Scofield Reference Bibles off at the nearest Mormon Temple or JW Kingdom Hall, the Scofield notes may be unorthodox, but they at least outline the gospel.


----------



## NB3K (Aug 23, 2011)

Andres said:


> You can throw them away. God's Word is living and active! But I do like your question as I fell into a similar scenario a few months back. I was driving to church and I came to the stop sign at the end of my block. I could see a bible in the middle of the intersection! After checking traffic was clear, I hopped out and picked up the bible. It looked almost brand new. Not a single marking in it. I was hoping to find a name or some clue so I could track down the owner and give it back, but nothing. It's a very nice bible, but only problem is it's a Scofield reference bible. I don't really know what to do with it. I can't return it and I don't want to give it away since I can't endorse the bad teaching throughout. Right now it's just sitting on my shelf, but I doubt I'll ever use it. Any suggestions?



I have plenty of bibles on my "bible shelf" in my study that are only usefull in showing me error.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Aug 23, 2011)

Burn them.


----------



## Sviata Nich (Aug 23, 2011)

I don't think there's anything wrong with throwing them out, but, why not just put them in a box in storage. Most people would think having a bible from the 1700's would be neat. Well keep yours and your great grandkids could have a very meaningful treasure.


----------



## Stargazer65 (Aug 23, 2011)

"Well keep yours and your great grandkids could have a very meaningful treasure."

Good idea for some of them Keith, I intend to keep a select number of the quality bibles. But the dog-eared cheapo paperback bibles, will not be a meaningful treasure.


----------



## baron (Aug 23, 2011)

Hard for me to throw a Bible away. I put them in a box with other book's I finished. Put them in attic.


----------



## JennyG (Aug 23, 2011)

I find the same difficulty disposing of a Bible, even though I know perfectly well it's only paper and ink. There was a thread about this before, though I can't remember when.
You can always give them away to charity shops, but if they're too beat up even for that and you're going to chuck them, I'd recommend wrapping them up well before you do it. You don't want to cause a weaker brother to be scandalised by seeing God's Word in a rubbish bin, and neither do you want to give ideas to kids (for eg) about vandalising or otherwise disrespecting it.


----------



## ClayPot (Aug 23, 2011)

JennyG said:


> I find the same difficulty disposing of a Bible, even though I know perfectly well it's only paper and ink. There was a thread about this before, though I can't remember when.
> You can always give them away to charity shops, but if they're too beat up even for that and you're going to chuck them, I'd recommend wrapping them up well before you do it. You don't want to cause a weaker brother to be scandalised by seeing God's Word in a rubbish bin, and neither do you want to give ideas to kids (for eg) about vandalising or otherwise disrespecting it.



Jenny,

I'm not sure if this is the thread you were talking about, but here is one on the same topic: http://www.puritanboard.com/f15/disposal-bible-62880/


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 23, 2011)

*Why not keep it?*



Andres said:


> You can throw them away. God's Word is living and active! But I do like your question as I fell into a similar scenario a few months back. I was driving to church and I came to the stop sign at the end of my block. I could see a bible in the middle of the intersection! After checking traffic was clear, I hopped out and picked up the bible. It looked almost brand new. Not a single marking in it. I was hoping to find a name or some clue so I could track down the owner and give it back, but nothing. It's a very nice bible, but only problem is it's a Scofield reference bible. I don't really know what to do with it. I can't return it and I don't want to give it away since I can't endorse the bad teaching throughout. Right now it's just sitting on my shelf, but I doubt I'll ever use it. Any suggestions?



Assuming this is the only Scofield you have, I say keep it and perhaps occasionally make use of it for reference purposes. (Although if it's the Old Scofield (copyright 1917 or 1945) don't assume that all Dispensationalists believe every jot and tittle.) In recent years I've picked up a good number of inexpensive books from a variety of non-Reformed viewpoints and have found some of them to be quite helpful in studying a particular teaching. Goodwill is a great place to pick up those kinds of books. They sometimes have some good ones too! 

For example, until a couple of years ago I had little firsthand knowledge of dispensationalism, but it appeared that the best church in our area was a dispensational Bible church. Reading Ryrie's _Dispensationalism Today_ (which I picked up at Goodwill) and the revised Scofield really helped me understand what they believe and why they believe it. Prior to that, about all I knew was the pretrib rapture and the Lordship controversy. Now, I cannot accept that teaching, but now that I'm much more informed about what it really is, I can interact with it with a lot more knowledge. Come to find out, this church did not make it a point of emphasis anyway, with the pastor becoming increasingly Reformed leaning in some respects. 

Nevertheless, if you don't want to keep it, (maybe you grew up with that teaching and know it well, or some other reason) then you can send it to me, especially if it is the "Old Scofield." (I don't have a good copy of that one.)


----------



## dudley (Aug 23, 2011)

GulfCoast Presbyterian said:


> Leonards Restoration can do wonders with old bibles!



I agree with brother Mark and would hold to restoring old Bibles, at all times the Bible must be treated with its due respect as the Word of God.


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 23, 2011)

dudley said:


> GulfCoast Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Leonards Restoration can do wonders with old bibles!
> ...



I have looked at Leonard's website and found it to be most impressive, along with all of the endorsements. Not long ago I picked up 2 vols. (out of 4) of Rev. John Brown of Haddington's _Self Interpreting Bible _very inexpensively. The covers are coming off, but everything looks to be intact. Lord willing, if I'm able to acquire the other two volumes at a bargain price, they'll be headed to Leonard's.

---------- Post added at 08:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:52 PM ----------




dudley said:


> GulfCoast Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Leonards Restoration can do wonders with old bibles!
> ...



True. But sometimes you end up with Bibles with many missing pages or other problems that make restoration and rebinding impractical. That kind of thing can happen often with old kids bibles as mentioned in the OP. You might end up with half of Genesis missing, pages where little Junior has decided to add his commentary in crayon, etc. But some may want to keep these for sentimental reasons.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Aug 24, 2011)

Better yet, put it in a wood chipper and use the shreddings as mulch for your garden. Thus the word of God will still bear fruit!


----------



## Stargazer65 (Aug 24, 2011)

SolaScriptura said:


> Better yet, put it in a wood chipper and use the shreddings as mulch for your garden. Thus the word of God will still bear fruit!



LOL, that's funny but I definitely can't do that.


----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 24, 2011)

In the case of the children's Bibles, if your conscience really bothers you, wrap them in secure paper (as if for mailing) and gently put them in the dumpster. I like the idea of the wood chipper/mulcher idea too. Burning might make you feel even creepier given the historical associations connected with burning books. You could even bury them.

[Frankly, I'd just throw mine out or put them in boxes to give to Goodwill.]


----------



## JBaldwin (Aug 24, 2011)

I have my grandmother's old Bible which so tattered and worn that no one wanted it. In fact, it probably should be tossed, but I keep around, and even though it's a KJV, I sometimes get it out and read it instead of Bibles which are in better condition. Why? Because it reminds of God's faithfulness to my family.


----------



## AThornquist (Aug 24, 2011)

If it's tattered because of faithful use, especially if by a loved one, I would probably keep it as a testimony to God's grace. If it's tattered but doesn't have much sentimental value, I'd probably sew the pages together and make an outfit. You could even fashion your spouse something exciting using the Song of Solomon. But please--don't wear these in the rain.


----------



## Rich Koster (Aug 24, 2011)

Stargazer65 said:


> Sorry if this seems silly, but I seriously would like practical advice. No laughing at, or calling me a "Fundy" please!
> 
> When you have a bible that is so worn out that it's no longer useable, what do you do with it? I remember one Pastor I had who was very strict in what we physically did with bibles. He would never allow a bible on a chair, because it was where you sat on your bottom. Since there was no other place to put it after church, you had to carry it all the time. This was a real challenge when you had small infants and children, baby bottles, etc... I found his view to be impractical and legalistic. I intend to get my good Cambridge Bible rebound, but some of my old bibles that the kids used are unsalvageable. They are too worn out for any use. I not trying to idolize the paper and ink. However, I can't help but feel I'm doing something bad, to put a bible out with the refuse. I've thought about burning them, but then felt guilty about that as well. Do you think this falls under the Romans 14 concept of Christian liberty?



Give them to the pastor that had an issue with what you could and could not do with a Bible, and let him deal with retiring or reusing them.


----------



## Stargazer65 (Aug 24, 2011)

Rich Koster said:


> Give them to the pastor that had an issue with what you could and could not do with a Bible, and let him deal with retiring or reusing them.



Hmmm, wrap them up as a gift, so he becomes stuck with them? Not a bad idea, but I don't know his address any more, we both moved long ago.

Interesting the variety of opinions. I guess some of these opinions depend on the context. The bible is easy to come by right here and now. But if I were in the early persecuted church I'd be hoarding these moth eaten loose papers like gold.


----------

